
Facebook Is Building The Facebook Phone Right In Front Of Our Eyes - jackyyappp
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-is-building-the-facebook-phone-right-in-front-of-our-eyes-2012-5
======
ecubed
Is there really space for facebook in the mobile operating system and browser
realm though? The way I see it facebook's best bet is NOT to try and make its
own phone and operating system, which is way beyond their specialty and
current capability. No offense to all the web-devs here but web programmers
are not operating system programmers in the same way operating system
programmers are not web programmers. Not to mention the hardware side of what
it takes to make a phone (although they could outsource the hardware to
another company similar to the way the Google Nexus program works).

Instead, in my humble-yet-broadly-assumptive opinion, the best R.O.I. for
facebook would be to try and lobby for greater integration in the phones and
mobile operating systems that already exist rather than try and reinvent the
wheel on their own. I think they missed a major opportunity by not becoming
integrated in the iPhone (losing out to twitter), but I don't think they
entirely missed the boat there. If any platform opened up enough to allow
facebook to become a viable way of sending messages, finding contacts, and
sharing photos and the like, it would not only provide a valuable user
experience but also prove profitable for all parties involved.

